# Star Wars: Legacy Of The Force Main Rp Thread



## bloosom.queen (May 1, 2009)

*Star Wars: Legacy Of The Force*


*Plot:*
Legacy begins just over one hundred years after the end of the Yuuzhan Vong War. The Jedi Order has allowed the shaper caste of the displaced Vong to terraform a desolate portion of the planet Ossus, hoping to restore the barren world to life and redeem the invaders to the galaxy at large. Known as the Ossus Project, it was championed by Kol Skywalker, one of the leading members of the Jedi Council.

The Sith-Imperial War.Since the defeat of the Yuuzhan Vong, the Imperial Remnant has built up its resources and forged itself into a more benevolent New Empire, with a more benign Emperor, the third of the Fel Dynasty, on the throne.

The success of the Ossus Project inspired other planets to vie for the opportunity to be terraformed, and the results were briefly a success, before the process began to devastate ecosystems, and cause painful bony growths to spout from the inhabitants’ skin. Still distrustful of the Yuuzhan Vong, the galaxy knew who to blame. The Jedi suspected sabotage, and convinced the Galactic Federation of Free Alliances to side with them. The Moffs of the Empire, however, invoked the Treaty of Anaxes, and declared war on the Galactic Alliance.

Those responsible for the sabotage were in fact a new Sith Order, which had been secretly building up its strength on the planet Korriban for over one hundred years. Two years into what would become known as the Sith-Imperial War, the Sith, and their leader, Darth Krayt, would reveal themselves to the galaxy and join the war on the Empire’s side. After three years of bloody fighting, the Galactic Alliance was forced to surrender. Though they were officially absorbed into the Empire, a remnant fleet broke away, under the leadership of Admiral Gar Stazi. The Jedi Order retreated to Ossus, only to be followed there by the Sith.​


----------



## Caedus (May 1, 2009)

OOC: Assuming we start on Ossus..

The human lowered his head and bowed. In front of him...an ancient Sith device as a phantom like figure rose, covered in dark red energies. "_My Lord..." _The human said, his voice strong and full of loyalty.
"Darth Draco..." The ghostly figure said, acknowleding the young Sith apprentice before him.
"I_ need your wisdom, you know what I seek_" The Sith Apprentice responded.
"Speak what you know" The Ghost answered.
"_The Galaxy is falling apart...with this attack on Ossus, the Jedi will be slaughtered but half of the order still remains scattered...war is bound to start all over again" Draco said._
"The galaxy will need a strong leader to correct this...this must be you. You must become Dark Lord of the Sith to not only unite the force users of this galaxy, but to unite it. You will then lead your armies and slaughter your enemies and thus bringing peace. You will be viewed as a hero and easier it would be for you to become Emperor. The people need a hero to save them from the chaos..." The phantom stated.
Draco simply nodded as the phantom slowly faded away. The Sith Apprentice stood up and looked around as his meditation chamber began to open. The battle would soon begin..


----------



## bloosom.queen (May 1, 2009)

"Ashe to Starfire, do you read me?" _"Starfire to Ashe, we hear you loud and clear."_ a unknown said. Miles away Ashe was on the planet of Ossus on a bounty mission in search of Darth Stryfe. "Alright, the Ossus temple should be just uphead." Ashe said to herself

Ashe and her crew got news that Stryfe will be attacking the Jedi Temple in an attempt to kill the Jedi taking refuge inside.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2009)

Jace sat cross legged in the temple on Ossus, breathing peacefully. His translator dorid, Kan, hovered next to him, in "sleep" mode. There was utter stillness in the room as Jace reached out through the force, feeling it's ebbs and flows, the currents of life.

Something was wrong.

Of course somethingwas wrong. The sith were here. They had come to this beautiful place, And where Sith come, destruction soon follows.

Something was wrong.

Not the Sith. Jace knew the 'taste' of Sith. They were evil, vile, a terrible sweetness, like too sweet candy. This 'taste' was different. Less evil. More focused. But definately _not_ friendly. Jace's eys snapped open, twin dots of orange flaring up deep inside his hood. 

The temple was under attack.

Jace let loose a string of unitelligable noises in Jawa, waking Kan from his sleep. The droid swivled, bobbed once in a nodd fashion, and used it's security chip to set the entire temple on high alert. Alarms started flaring evrywhere, waking and warning Jedi of the incoming attack. Jace motioned, rolling his had out towards his lightsaber. It sprung from the ground to his hand, and one large leap carried Jace to the door.

The temple was under attack.


----------



## bloosom.queen (May 3, 2009)

As she reached the temple there seemed to be nothing happening or maybe they already killed the Jedi inside. "Ashe to Starfire, I've reached the temple, eveything seems to be fine and I don't detect our target." she said over her comlink. "Starfire to Ashe, are you sure our target is not there?" "Positive, the temple seems to be fine to, maybe we were wrong about this whole thing."

She spoke to soon as she suddenly felt a evil aura flow through her, thats when she saw them, twelve Sith Lords approaching the temple ready to annihilate everyone and everything. The leader Darth Krayt gave his first command, "Kill them all." he said in a deadly voice.

They took out there lightsabers and charged into the temple like wild animals ready to kill. "Fuck!!!" Ashe yelled as she rushed after the Sith Lords.


----------



## darthsauron (May 3, 2009)

Rondak stepped out of the shuttle onto the metal dock of Coruscant.  Around him, hundreds of shining metal towers could be seen, with airships flying between them.  It was the first time Rondak had set foot on a landmass outside of Nar Shadaa.  This planet was another urban overgrowth, but it was different.  The air was simply cleaner, and he felt much more safe on this planet.   

After slipping some credits into the pocket of the dock officer, Rondak was free to go.  Some things never changed.  Rondak entered a massive walkway.  Thousands of various alien life forms were rushing through here.  Above him, there were massive, flashing signs advertising everything a person could dream of.  Rondak had to decide where to go now.  Coruscant was a large planet, very easy to hide in.  Plus, it was controlled by the Empire, so the criminal underworld's presence would be much lesser here than on Nar Shadaa.


----------



## Caedus (May 3, 2009)

Draco marched on to the temple. "_Krayt is already attacking....that fool...Over half of the order still remains scattered and his element of surprise has nearly failed. The Jedi are quickly ammasing themselves. He doesnt deserve title of dark Lord..."_ The thoughts echoed in the young Sith's mind. Several storm troopers stood next to Draco, some of the Empire's very own men were to go along to destroy the Jedi. Draco intended on winning over the sith with not only slaughtering as many as Jedi as could....he would perhaps even kill Krayt and take the title much quicker then he could expect...


----------



## bloosom.queen (May 7, 2009)

_On The Starfire Fleet_
"Captain Kaiden." a female said, "You don't have to say anything, I already know the attack has started." "What about Ashe? She can't fight a Sith Lord alone." "She'll be fine, I have faith in her, and you need to have faith in her to." the sighed, "Your right." she said, while both stared out into space.


----------

